# How do I fix chipped enamel?



## valley

I dropped a heavy glass out of the cupboard onto our stove today and chipped the enamel quite badly. It looks horrible. Can anyone tell me if there is a possible fix for it? It there some sort of paint that I can spread over top of it to hide the pitted black marks? The stove is new, we bought it just over a month ago!

Any advice would be appreciated.  

Here is a pic:


----------



## valley

another view:


----------



## Guyzer

You can buy paint made to repair it at some of the big box hardware stores. It comes in small bottles, about 1 oz. or so. The problem with that is you will only mask the worst part of it and never get it to match exactly. You'll need to do numerous coats so be patient. I've done the exact thing in the past. grrrrrrrrrrrrr
Edit" It actually looks like porcelain, the same stuff that's applied to cast iron sinks. I know you can buy that at the same type of store and the application process is about the same. Many coats to get it close as you have quite a " hole " to fill. BTW the paint bottle comes with a built in brush much like nail polish.


----------



## valley

Wimpy369 said:


> You can buy paint made to repair it at some of the big box hardware stores. It comes in small bottles, about 1 oz. or so. The problem with that is you will only mask the worst part of it and never get it to match exactly. You'll need to do numerous coats so be patient. I've done the exact thing in the past. grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Edit" It actually looks like porcelain, the same stuff that's applied to cast iron sinks. I know you can buy that at the same type of store and the application process is about the same. Many coats to get it close as you have quite a " hole " to fill. BTW the paint bottle comes with a built in brush much like nail polish.


thanks for such a quick reply, wimpy!  I can live with a marred look...I just want to mask the worst of it. I'll look in the stores and see what I can find. :up:


----------



## Wino

Paste the following in Google 'porcelain enamel repair' without the '.....'

For a stove you will need high temp as in following link:

http://207.8.200.184/store/index.php?cPath=24


----------



## valley

will do Wino. thanks so much!  :up:


----------



## Mulderator

You can also use nail polish if you can find the right shade--that stuff sticks to just about anything and its easy to cake it on.


----------



## valley

Mulder said:


> You can also use nail polish if you can find the right shade--that stuff sticks to just about anything and its easy to cake it on.


true...the stuff they use for french manicures would be perfect! One more idea to look into, thanks. :up:

gee...these answers are more than I hoped for...it almost feels like Christmas!


----------



## JohnWill

I'd use the appliance paint, it's made for the task and is very robust. I use the proper color to cover chips in my ceramic tile floor, works like a champ.


----------



## valley

JohnWill said:


> I'd use the appliance paint, it's made for the task and is very robust. I use the proper color to cover chips in my ceramic tile floor, works like a champ.


Excellent! Thanks John. 

lol...now the trick is to find out which one works best out of all of these ideas!


----------



## Guyzer

valley said:


> lol...now the trick is to find out which one works best out of all of these ideas!


It's *porcelain* so make sure you get that. Take a copy of the picture to the store and show them. I would bet a sawbuck it's *porcelain* and if you want a chance of matching it that's what you need. *Porcelain *is the only stuff that chips like that.


----------



## hewee

I would try and find a good porcelain patch because that is what you have. I have seen patchs that turn yellow done but not sure what was use but it looks bad. 
You may want to call around at porcelain repair places and get some input from them but porcelain is glass or other 1.2 Materials that is put on under high heat. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porcelain

No days you don't even see porcelain on very things because they have gotten cheaper and use a enamel paint.

Do a search on "porcelain, porcelain repair and porcelain repair
kits". Then if you have not yet trashed the chips I would keep them for now because maybe they can help you get the right type of repair if someone that knows about porcelain repair can look at it anlong with info on your stove so they can tell what Materials were used.

Looks like you ave a very old looking stove too so maybe calling in a pro is what would be best but I think that will cost a whole lot more but if they are good it sure would look better then some paste type of patch.


----------



## valley

hewee said:


> Looks like you ave a very old looking stove too so maybe calling in a pro is what would be best but I think that will cost a whole lot more but if they are good it sure would look better then some paste type of patch.


awesome advice Harry thanks. :up:

Just to comment on the age, its a new stove...about a month old so I will try to patch it up myself. But you'd be right..if it were an antique, i'd hate to mess it up even worse with a bad-looking patch!  

Wimpy...thanks again. I'll make sure and get somethinf for porcelain! :up: Probably wont get this fixed this week but will show a pic when its all done incase anyone wants to see the results for future reference.


----------



## GoneForNow

Good lord you people are dense. The stove is a month old! It is an obvious manufacturing defect. Call the putzs and get a new stove. Geezzz, you people.


----------



## JohnWill

Typical lawyer response, blame the other party.


----------



## GoneForNow

JohnWill said:


> Typical lawyer response, blame the other party.


Typical response of the intellectually challenged because they didn't think of it first.


----------



## hewee

What a new stove Valley so now you know they still make them so just get another new one. 
But know your have in the booklet that came with it a toll number I bet you can call and get info on just what is the best thing to do to patch it. Then if your lucky they may ever have a patch kit you can get from them.


----------



## JohnWill

One option that hasn't been mentioned is to purchase just the piece of the stove that's chipped.


----------



## valley

gbrumb said:


> Good lord you people are dense. The stove is a month old! It is an obvious manufacturing defect. Call the putzs and get a new stove. Geezzz, you people.


Not even my hard-nosed cynical husband would try such a thing!  

Ya know....I can live with a less than perfect stove. It stinks that its got such a big ugly chip on the top but if i can patch it up so it doesnt stick out like a sore thumb then i'll be happy. 

I've decided to try the Porc-a-fix High heat that Wino suggested in the link he gave. At the same site, they also sell Porc-a-filler for deep gouges in porcelain. You fill the hole with the filler and then paint over the top with the other bottle. It looks perfect and will cost 22 bucks altogether which is a great deal! :up:

thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Frank4d

gbrumb said:


> Good lord you people are dense. The stove is a month old! It is an obvious manufacturing defect. Call the putzs and get a new stove. Geezzz, you people.


Damn! Where were you when I bought my refrigerator???

I bought a side-by-side fridge two years ago and measured the available space... 35-3/4 inches, wall to counter top. Then went down to the store and bought a fridge... 35-1/2 inches ought to fit, right?

When they delivered it, I helped push it in (mistake). Instant crease down the side of my brand new fridge. I forgot the baseboard takes away 3/8''.


----------



## hewee

Good to hear Valley the patching job looks so good and lets hope it stays that way and not turn yellow over time.

He hee Frank4d I have seen to many home owner do just that. I worked on new homes and the owner come in and measured the available space before we are even done or they don't measure right. If you got the short baseboard then then that should not effect anything.
But many measured from the cabinet to the wall so missed the counter top. They were all tiled and the over hang on the side would not be the same on every kitchen either so you would have to wait.


----------



## Frank4d

hewee said:


> I worked on new homes and the owner come in and measured the available space before we are even done or they don't measure right. If you got the short baseboard then then that should not effect anything.


It was the 2-1/2" high baseboard that pushed the fridge over toward the counter top. Fortunately you can't see the crease in the side of the fridge unless you pull it out. It's just a real tight fit. 

At least I did think to measure wall to counter top instead of wall to cabinet or I'd have been short another 1/2 inch.


----------



## hewee

Frank4d said:


> It was the 2-1/2" high baseboard that pushed the fridge over toward the counter top. Fortunately you can't see the crease in the side of the fridge unless you pull it out. It's just a real tight fit.
> 
> At least I did think to measure wall to counter top instead of wall to cabinet or I'd have been short another 1/2 inch.


Yea you got to measure everything right. Even how deep they are now days because lots of them are deeper so stick out more and if it is by a door way opening you do not want it coming out into the door opening.


----------



## Gabriel

Frank4d said:


> Damn! Where were you when I bought my refrigerator???
> 
> I bought a side-by-side fridge two years ago and measured the available space... 35-3/4 inches, wall to counter top. Then went down to the store and bought a fridge... 35-1/2 inches ought to fit, right?
> 
> When they delivered it, I helped push it in (mistake). Instant crease down the side of my brand new fridge. I forgot the baseboard takes away 3/8''.


 ...


----------

